# Most prestigious car of 1941



## tabasco5 (Jan 19, 2015)

My story is set in 1941 New York and I need an executive Limo-style car for a wealthy family.  The top models I am considering are listed below:

Jaguar (Mark V Coupe or SS?)
Mercedes Benz 260D
Packard Super 8
Rolls Royce Phantom III (limited production)

I like the look of the Packard, but don't know their reputation.  If anyone has any input on that I would appreciate it.

I am open to other make/model suggestions as well.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 19, 2015)

Duesenberg & Cord are two, pre-war, prestige American cars which come to mind. Packard, pre-war, were definitely prestige automobiles, having introduced overdrive and column gear-change; they also had a V12 in their line up. Oh, and don't forget Bugatti.


----------



## tabasco5 (Jan 19, 2015)

Bloggsworth said:


> Duesenberg & Cord are two, pre-war, prestige American cars which come to mind. Packard, pre-war, were definitely prestige automobiles, having introduced overdrive and column gear-change; they also had a V12 in their line up. Oh, and don't forget Bugatti.



Both Duesenberg and Cord companies made some sweet cars that would do as far as looks go, but from reading the history of the companies, it appears they were both either in decline or out of production around the 1937ish time frame.  Bugatti would do as far as prestige goes, but is a little sporty for my family.  I forgot to mention that I am writing for a screenplay, so finding the vehicle would actually be a necessity.


----------



## tabasco5 (Jan 19, 2015)

After thinking about it, the Packard makes the most sense.  My guy is a New York banker, and being so close to WWII it fits his character best to own an American-made car.  I also just read that the Packard Super 8 was used by the White House to transport FDR and Truman.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 19, 2015)

Maybach, Mercedes, Hispano Suiza, Delage, Daimler (UK), Talbot Lago, Delahaye, V16 Cadillac, the original Lincoln Continental - Just a few to be going on with...


----------



## Carousel (Feb 18, 2015)

You can’t go wrong with a Roller though it wouldn’t be new in 1941, Britain was at war on her own and Rolls Royce were making the Merlin aircraft engines then.


----------



## Riis Marshall (Feb 18, 2015)

Hello Tabasco

You may want to check out some of the big cars Chrysler made in those days.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## MHarding53 (Mar 13, 2015)

I have actually driven... or to me more precise, been driven in a 1942 Packard Limo. It had silver... not chrome, silver detailing inside. In the back there was a rail that spanned the backs of the front seat so you could hang your umbrella, and your white gloves. The knobs for the door locks and the handle for the windows was also done in silver. Now it may have been silver plate - common back then. Other details I remember were the art deco accents outside. Four chrome lines low down on the sides and backs of the protruding fenders. The centre front and rear bumper with its three rung vertical ladder between the much heavier looking bumper wing. A pair of driving lights were also on the front bumper. The name Packard appeared on both the trunk (raised in chrome) and engraved on the lowest centre bar of the back bumper. Rear doors opened front to back. A Flying Swan hood ornament sat high on the front of the hood. The words 'One Sixty' were in chrome on either side of the hood. Art Deco grill, running boards, and whitewalls completed the look.


----------

